# It Must Be A Joke!!!!



## Guest (Feb 15, 2009)

300292436750

They must be joking!!!!!!!!!!

Rabbit


----------



## Guest (Feb 15, 2009)

potz said:


> Probably not :lol:. Serious stuff to a real Pelvis fan.


I've been an Elvis fan for years and years, also a member of the Elvis Fan Club of Great Britain, been to Gracelands 10 times, I have this watch and it cost me no more than Â£30.00.

 Rabbit


----------



## Guest (Feb 15, 2009)

potz said:


> See? You could be onto a money spinner there  Sell yours for 200 and get six more, one to keep and the other five to sell and so on ...


 :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------

